# Help wanted in Iowa City IA.



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I am looking for a full time laborer/operator in the Iowa City IA. area.

Work will include Grading, Excavating, Seeding/Soding, and some Landscaping. Work will be every weekday and some weekends. 

Potential Employee will also be needed for snow removal. Winter hours will varry depending on weater and work load.

Pay will depend on experience.

MUST HAVE VALID DRIVERS LICENSE!

Pm me for more details

Peterbilt


----------

